# Flounder!!!!!!



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

I caught this guy in the south fork of the New River, at the 441 bridge;










The salinity levels barely read on my hydrometer, but when I mixed water from the bucket with one of my tanks (moving a Spotted Gambusia) It was easy to see that there was definetely salt in the water......

I want to move this guy to my African Cichlid tank, with the water parimiters being as equal to Lake Malawi as possible..... but he needs to get a little bigger though, so I'll keep him in brackish water till then......

Can he be adjusted to these water conditions? I'll answer as many questions about him as I can, but I don't know much about flounders.....


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

Congrats with the catch!

Just curious, what other fish are in that bucket?


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

one is a inland silverside (i think), some gobies, what I call Red-dorsal Mosquitofish (Gambusia Rhyzophorae), Snook (2, one is 3 inches, the other is about 1.5), a couple of sand perch (again, not sure) fiddler crabs, glass shrimp, and prawns..... Might be a couple more, but I'll have pictures tommorrow once their in tanks.


----------

